# VW OEM Engine Oil ?



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

So I was looking for parts to do my 40k service coming up soon on ecs tuning and I came upon this stuff check it out ! 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage....html
Has anyone run this in their cars ?


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

Just get the cheapest VW spec oil (usually ~$7/quart).


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

yeah of course everyone runs this. you run it from factory. engine oil is 5w-40 that meets vw specs. just look in your owner manual.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: VW OEM Engine Oil ? (DasBlackHare)*

I know what spec oil to run I have run motul, castrol, and mobil 1 european formula all which meet the oil rqts what I was wondering is if anyone has run this exact oil. So this is the OEM oil that comes from factory ? I am wondering because my dealer uses and sells castrol and I have never seen any oil with vw logos on it. 


_Modified by DasBlackHare at 10:24 AM 11-26-2008_


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: VW OEM Engine Oil ? (DasBlackHare)*

The VW branded oil is a Castrol oil.


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: VW OEM Engine Oil ? (pezzy84)*

I see so its basically all marketing


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: VW OEM Engine Oil ? (DasBlackHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBlackHare* »_I see so its basically all marketing









Not really - its actually a European oil not sold here in the states. Last I remember it is rebottled Castrol SLX.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

How much does this stuff go for?


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

the real stuff that vw uses is the stuff that ecs tuning sells. which is in the same company as castroll
i am currently running this brand oil in my car.


_Modified by 07bunny at 9:18 AM 12-1-2008_


----------



## DasBlackHare (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (the_humeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_humeister* »_How much does this stuff go for?

its liek $7 and change per quart ! so I think i am gonna go with castrol since its 2 bucks less I still am wondering though if this oil is diffrent from the same spec castrol equivalent.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBlackHare* »_
its liek $7 and change per quart ! so I think i am gonna go with castrol since its 2 bucks less I still am wondering though if this oil is diffrent from the same spec castrol equivalent. 

Where do you get VW spec oil for so cheap ($5???) ? Someplace on-line or an actual physical store?


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (DasBlackHare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasBlackHare* »_
its liek $7 and change per quart ! so I think i am gonna go with castrol since its 2 bucks less I still am wondering though if this oil is diffrent from the same spec castrol equivalent. 

Like I said above they are completely different oils. 
The VW oil you can get at the VW dealership is the European Castrol SLX Professional LLIII which is a European only oil.
The Castrol Syntec is not the same.


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (pezzy84)*

As long as it meets 502 00 standards then you are good. Why bother with the marketing of VW?
As for $5 a Qt...
If you have Advance Auto around you, right now they've got 5qts of Castrol Syntec (which meets spec) and a fram toughguard filter for $29.98
Personally I get my own filters from GAP, and toss the Fram, but you're still basically getting 5Qts for $30, then you just have to spring the full $7 for the 6th, or buy 10, and wait for the next special (which they have every 2 to 3 months) Usually it's Mobil 1, but there's a national shortage of it right now.


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (gunnr0991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunnr0991* »_As long as it meets 502 00 standards then you are good. Why bother with the marketing of VW?
As for $5 a Qt...
If you have Advance Auto around you, right now they've got 5qts of Castrol Syntec (which meets spec) and a fram toughguard filter for $29.98
Personally I get my own filters from GAP, and toss the Fram, but you're still basically getting 5Qts for $30, then you just have to spring the full $7 for the 6th, or buy 10, and wait for the next special (which they have every 2 to 3 months) Usually it's Mobil 1, but there's a national shortage of it right now.

Unfortunately, they don't have a physical presence in California...


----------



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

This gray bottled VW long Life III is spec oil VW 504 00 and 507 00 (not 502 00). It's made in Germany and is used in the new 2009 Jetta TDI and any other TDI's needing the 507 00 oil spec. There is a Castrol SLX Professional LL03 in a gold bottle with the same spec 504 00 & 507 00. The part number is GVW052195M2 and all VW dealership carry this in the gray bottle or the gold bottle with Castrol logo. As mentioned I'm not sure why the Castrol has a note on the back of the gold bottle not to be sold outside of the Americas. I can't confirm this but i was told the Gray Bottle VW Long Life III can be used in vehicles that have variable oil change intervals and the gold castrol is for fixed 10K OCI. 
http://www.tdiparts.com/catalo...=1134
ZVW352167Q (Castrol SLX Professional OE) is the part number oil spec VW 502 00 which is used in the 2.5L and the 2.0T engines. Unfortunately I never have confirmed if the oil spec 504 00 supersedes oil spec 502. So i wouldn't use the Gray VW Long Life III or the Castrol SLX Professional LL03 until i got conformation that VW 504 00 is a spec that supersedes VW 502 00.
http://www.tdiparts.com/catalo...=1007


_Modified by willafb at 9:50 PM 12-22-2008_


----------

